# Uncle Seiko Tropic rubber straps - review



## babola (May 8, 2009)

The idea of producing vintage look-and-feel rubber Tropic straps has been brewing for some time in Uncle Seiko's 'workshop'.

As soon as I heard they became available, I ordered them in all three sizes on offer.

Well after less than a week, a package from UC reached south Pacific.

To cut the long story short...here is the summary:

- it is true and close to identical re-make of the Tropic straps popular in 60es 70es. 
- look and feel is fantastic.
- length will fit most wrist sizes, small and large.
- quality is outstanding as we're used to on products from Uncle Seiko.
- it comes in 3 sizes to cover most diver watches lug width, vintage and new.
- comes in standard length (although will fit larger wrists just fine).
- tapers 2mm from lug to buckle.
- is it better than the repro Tropic strap from Watch Gecko by Bonetto Cinturrini? You bet it is, read below to see why I think this.

Off to the photos...

This is what came today:









Next to my Bonetto Cinturrini from Watch Gecko - you can see the differences in length, shape and hole sizes straight away:









All three sizes - 22mm, 20mm and 19mm - lined up:









Long strap piece - you can notice here slight difference in length between sizes, the difference is just under 1mm between the sizes, incrementally. Also the square holes are (surprisingly) the smallest on the 22mm strap:









Short strap piece - 20 and 22mm are identical in length, 19mm is 4mm shorter:









Underside design, finish and logo ...attention to detail is second to none here:









Now a comparison with the golden standard of new, contemporary Tropic strap homages - Bonetto Cinturini Tropic strap:








As you can see, Uncle's Tropic follows the design lines from the original vintage Tropics, while WG choose to go with more contemporary look, also with two keepers instead of one. The holes on US Tropic go further up towards the lug, I like that.

Here in this macro you can see saw-tooth edge on US compared to more modernized 'flat-block' edge of the WG:








The sawtooth edging isn't just an appearance feature. The idea behind is was to prevent the strap keeper from floating around. The 'teeth' provide that extra friction required. WG strap doesn't have much of that requirement as it's made of vulcanized rubber which has this sticking effect and helps keeping the strap keepers in place.

The middle on US is also raised and rounded, more so than on the WG, and much more authentic looking:









Top side - I prefer the smaller holes on US as well as conical shape at the tip:









Underside - also prefer the design of the US here with more waffle holes and that cheeky logo as an extra:









Some additional shots:









































When it comes to hystorical 'correctness' and that killer vintage look, the 19 and 20mm ones are it. 22mm is great to have to as an option for all these SKX and SRP Turtle divers but it doesn't look as well as 19 or 20mm version, IMO. 22mm Tropic is just a little too wide and the holes 'loose' themselves somehow.

So all in all, couldn't be happier...at $39 per strap, it's a no-brainer, really.

Thanks US - you delivered on promise yet again.


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2017)

Beautiful, great piece. I also got one for my new arriving Helson Skindiver.


----------



## allanzzz (Nov 5, 2012)

Is it a one piece, or it's like 2 layers glued together?

Sent from my MI MAX using Tapatalk


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Bravo! 

Excellent review. If I weren't so happy with my Uncle Seiko XGL-731 I'd buy this straightaway. I already sensed it from US's pictures, but yours totally show, how stunning this is. My WG Tropic lacks a whole lotta love in comparison.

Cheers
Bernd


----------



## iuam (Jun 12, 2017)

What are the lengths of each strap? Did I miss that?


----------



## MrLinde (May 12, 2017)

Excellent review!
I may have to pick one of these up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jr81 (Sep 12, 2013)

Really great review. I just received a 20mm version and the detail on this thing is exceptional. A quality product for sure. 

If I’m nitpicking, I wish it were maybe just a tad bit softer. That’s not to say it’s uncomfortable (it is), but being so close to an original aesthetically, the only thing it lacks is that flexibility of the genuine original straps. Different materials, etc. so this isn’t a knock on it, just more a personal preference.


----------



## Womble20 (Sep 22, 2017)

Had been happy with my $10 homage tropic from otto frei but may have to check these out. Thanks for taking the time to review.


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

allanzzz said:


> Is it a one piece, or it's like 2 layers glued together?
> 
> Sent from my MI MAX using Tapatalk


It's one piece, nothing 'glued' here


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

iuam said:


> What are the lengths of each strap? Did I miss that?


As measured by yours trully:

19mm 
short: 75mm 
long: 125mm

20mm
short: 79mm
long: 126mm

22mm
short: 80mm
long: 127mm

There you go, mate.


----------



## iuam (Jun 12, 2017)

babola said:


> As measured by yours trully:
> 
> 19mm
> short: 75mm
> ...


Thanks!


----------



## WIS_Chronomaster (Sep 17, 2007)

Very nice.


----------



## Hale color (Aug 21, 2010)

Maybe I missed it, but what is width of buckle on 20mm and 22mm?


----------



## KellenH (Jun 13, 2017)

Nice review, I think Ill have to pick one up. I seem to always grab my Turtle with the rubber strap, over the Nato.


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

Hale color said:


> Maybe I missed it, but what is width of buckle on 20mm and 22mm?


All 3 straps taper 2 mm towards the buckle.

So 18mm and 20mm respectively.

The 19mm strap is 17mm mm at the buckle but will quite happily accept 18mm buckle too without much of a gap showing. Also don't forget steel buckles could be always squeezed or stretched a little to fit.


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

It is a treat indeed! After having the watch on the OEM bracelet today it is back on the Tropic tonight!


----------



## allanzzz (Nov 5, 2012)

Am I right to say these looks like leather strap and can be used on dress watch?

Sent from my MI MAX using Tapatalk


----------



## KoolKat (Apr 21, 2013)

allanzzz said:


> Am I right to say these looks like leather strap and can be used on dress watch?
> 
> Sent from my MI MAX using Tapatalk


I am thinking the same too ... for my Datejust 36mm silver dial. Thoughts?


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

allanzzz said:


> Am I right to say these looks like leather strap and can be used on dress watch?
> 
> Sent from my MI MAX using Tapatalk


 NO no no no no no no no no no no no no

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Uncleseiko (Oct 25, 2015)

allanzzz said:


> Am I right to say these looks like leather strap and can be used on dress watch?


 I am not sure that would be a good combination. Keep in mind also that these straps hold 2.5 mm fat spring bars, which is not the right hardware for a dress watch.


----------



## Zanetti (Jun 10, 2017)

Thanks for the review - just ordered 1 x 19mm and 2 x 20mm.

Can't wait.


----------



## johnnmiller1 (Dec 2, 2011)

I'm wearing mine right now. Just out of curiosity, has anyone found a way to soften theirs? It is pretty stiff.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

very tempted, i will likely eventually get one. i _almost_ pulled the trigger a few days ago. =)

my two minor criticisms of the WatchGecko one is that the vent holes don't go higher up toward the watch, and the pointed tip shape simply feels like it's adding length; the US one has more holes toward the watch and that flat-end i like the look of.

is it made of the same exact material as the Waffle?


----------



## cert80 (Oct 2, 2016)

nice review.... though the strap doesn't just work best for me.


----------



## mharris660 (Jan 1, 2015)

I went for the Tropic but stayed for the blue waffle for my PADI


----------



## KoolKat (Apr 21, 2013)

johnnmiller1 said:


> I'm wearing mine right now. Just out of curiosity, has anyone found a way to soften theirs? It is pretty stiff.


Just received mine. Gave it a hotwater bath in cup treatment and the tropic hugs my wrist snuggly.

This is a good quality strap.


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Arrived.


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

mtb2104 said:


> Arrived.


Wow you really went for it, didn't you ;-)


----------



## ahonobaka (Jan 27, 2017)

Shout out to babola for making this thread and posting excellent/thorough pictures. That may be potentially the best strap I've seen yet for the MM300


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

babola said:


> Wow you really went for it, didn't you ;-)


Well, since I have to pay for the shipping, I might as well go all in.


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

Wow these are beautiful! Love that the buckle is an authentic vintage Tropic type!


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

ahonobaka said:


> Shout out to babola for making this thread and posting excellent/thorough pictures. That may be potentially the best strap I've seen yet for the MM300


Thanks ahonobaka, much appreciated.


----------



## hbryant130 (Mar 28, 2012)

johnnmiller1 said:


> I'm wearing mine right now. Just out of curiosity, has anyone found a way to soften theirs? It is pretty stiff.


That's what she said...


----------



## NorthMac (Aug 15, 2016)

Nice option - but can any owner comment on... smell? The Bonetto C. straps , for me, are simply unwearable due to the vanilla latte scent they use. My Crafter Blue strap is less aromatic, but still has a faint odour of something sweet and artificial. How are these ones??


----------



## Imnotsamiam (Oct 8, 2017)

The Uncle Seiko Tropic straps have no discernable smell. I have a Watchgecko Tropic strap which has the vanilla smell, but the ones from Uncle Seiko do not. If aroma is an issue these comfortable straps should present no problem for you.


----------



## Rusty427 (Jan 3, 2009)




----------



## Suburban Diver (Aug 10, 2017)

babola said:


> The idea of producing vintage look-and-feel rubber Tropic straps has been brewing for some time in Uncle Seiko's 'workshop'.
> 
> As soon as I heard they became available, I ordered them in all three sizes on offer.
> 
> ...


I think Uncle found a salesman. Great recap and now he me wanting to pick one up!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 24h (Nov 11, 2017)

So are the US straps using genuine Italian rubber or silicone?
Does it attract dust? Straps I've had using Bonetto Cinturini's rubber are quite amazing at repelling dust.

Thanks! I was actually hoping it would smell like vanilla but other comments have answered this


----------



## Zanetti (Jun 10, 2017)

24h said:


> So are the US straps using genuine Italian rubber or silicone?


Neither.

They're however very close in stiffness and feel to Seiko PU rubbers like DALBP1, the Z-22 variety and such.

As to what exact compound was used, I believe thas would be best for Larry to answer, himself


----------



## 24h (Nov 11, 2017)

Zanetti said:


> Neither.
> 
> They're however very close in stiffness and feel to Seiko PU rubbers like DALBP1, the Z-22 variety and such.
> 
> As to what exact compound was used, I believe thas would be best for Larry to answer, himself


Hmm, thanks for the reply.
Unfortunately I've never had a Seiko rubber strap so I can't compare them.
I've also been looking at the Meranom Tropic strap but not sure of the quality there.


----------



## Zanetti (Jun 10, 2017)

24h said:


> Hmm, thanks for the reply.
> Unfortunately I've never had a Seiko rubber strap so I can't compare them.
> I've also been looking at the Meranom Tropic strap but not sure of the quality there.


Reportedly Meranom tropics are also silicone-made and attract dust etc. more thatn rubber ones. Maybe some owners could chime in here to cinfirm

NTH has made Tropic straps on order, and those are made from vulcanized rubber. Contact the owner directly via website.
I believe they're the only ones on the market at the moment bar Watch Gecko who has Tropics made of vulcanized rubber.


----------



## fvc74 (Apr 12, 2016)

Zanetti said:


> Reportedly Meranom tropics are also silicone-made and attract dust etc. more thatn rubber ones. Maybe some owners could chime in here to cinfirm.


Yes, they are dust magnets

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 24h (Nov 11, 2017)

Zanetti said:


> Reportedly Meranom tropics are also silicone-made and attract dust etc. more thatn rubber ones. Maybe some owners could chime in here to cinfirm
> 
> NTH has made Tropic straps on order, and those are made from vulcanized rubber. Contact the owner directly via website.
> I believe they're the only ones on the market at the moment bar Watch Gecko who has Tropics made of vulcanized rubber.


They claim there's an anti-dust coating, but who knows how effective it is...
Can't post link because I'm too new of a user


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

I enjoy mine. They have a really nice feel and do not attract dust.


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

24h said:


> They claim there's an anti-dust coating, but who knows how effective it is...
> Can't post link because I'm too new of a user


First time that I heard about silicone strap with "anti-dust" coating.

Best to double-check that this anti-dust isn't just a fairy-dust ;-)


----------



## TexasTaucher (Dec 3, 2016)

I have the 20mm version. I love the look and think it wears very well. I think its a little too thin for the chunky mm300 and I only wear my sumo on its bracelet. But I have my eye on the sbdc051 diver, which I think will look absolutely killer on the tropic strap given its more vintage styling cues. 

I compared it to my Oris divers 65 (42mm version). They look almost identical and while the Oris strap is slightly more supple, they are both irritatingly short for my wrist. Now don't get me wrong, I can wear both easily on the second to last hole, but it does bother me a little. I need at least 80/130. The 21mm Oris strap cost 125 and I paid the intro price of 29 for the US.


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

Moved my SLA017 onto US' 19mm Tropic.

This is by far the best strap for the 017 I have come across since I acquired it, and I tried quite a few.


----------



## scubus (Jul 25, 2015)

TexasTaucher said:


> I have the 20mm version. I love the look and think it wears very well. I think its a little too thin for the chunky mm300 and I only wear my sumo on its bracelet. But I have my eye on the sbdc051 diver, which I think will look absolutely killer on the tropic strap given its more vintage styling cues.
> 
> I compared it to my Oris divers 65 (42mm version). They look almost identical and while the Oris strap is slightly more supple, they are both irritatingly short for my wrist. Now don't get me wrong, I can wear both easily on the second to last hole, but it does bother me a little. I need at least 80/130. The 21mm Oris strap cost 125 and I paid the intro price of 29 for the US.


I have the Uncle Seiko Tropic on a new Samurai and I think it is the perfect "vintage" look to go with the watch. The only issue I really have is the holes are spaced too far apart for me - it is either too tight or too loose. I can't get that perfect fit.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Just ordered a 22 and a 20mm. =)

Looking forward to trying the 20mm on Monster, SSC dive chrono, and a Citizen NY2300!


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Does anyone have issue with the buckle of 22s? It seems to stick out much more than the other 2 sizes.... trying to see if precurving would help


----------



## kplam (Mar 28, 2015)

I have a 22mm and find the buckle doesn't want to lie flat. I have tried "pre-curving" the rubber and it does help a bit. I don't have any experience with the other sizes, but I believe it is due to the shape of the tang, the narrowness of the holes, and the thick/rigidness of the rubber which forces the buckle to sit upwards.

I do love the strap, but this is probably the only caveat.



mtb2104 said:


> Does anyone have issue with the buckle of 22s? It seems to stick out much more than the other 2 sizes.... trying to see if precurving would help


----------



## kplam (Mar 28, 2015)

Great review, just thought I'd add a few of my own photos comparing the WatchGecko Tropic to the Uncle Seiko Tropic.

The Seiko has the Uncle Seiko, the Oris has the WatchGecko.


----------



## Des2471 (Mar 17, 2016)

Has anyone compared the Uncle Seiko Tropic with the Oris 65 Tropic (OEM)?

Thanks


----------



## dennisbible (Nov 5, 2017)

kplam said:


> Great review, just thought I'd add a few of my own photos comparing the WatchGecko Tropic to the Uncle Seiko Tropic.
> 
> The Seiko has the Uncle Seiko, the Oris has the WatchGecko.


I have an Uncle Seiko on my Vostok, 22mm. The US is very thick at the top and I'm afraid it may not work well with short lug watches. Does the watch gecko have the same issue? Is it more supple? The Uncle Seiko looks way better but I have a Borealis Sea Storm on the way and I'm afraid the US won't work.

Sent from my 2PS64 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pro Diver (Nov 15, 2007)

I just took delivery of the 22 mm for my Seiko orange Samurai. I wish the Samurai came with the US strap versus their own silicon version. The US is a very nice strap.


----------



## Slimetime (Oct 21, 2017)

Any side by side shots of the thickness of the various US offerings? I’m going between the waffle and tire tread for my SPB053, but I’d love to see the comparison to include the tropic


----------



## Slimetime (Oct 21, 2017)

EDIT- Total noob; keep double posting :|


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

dennisbible said:


> I have an Uncle Seiko on my Vostok, 22mm. The US is very thick at the top and I'm afraid it may not work well with short lug watches. Does the watch gecko have the same issue? Is it more supple? The Uncle Seiko looks way better but I have a Borealis Sea Storm on the way and I'm afraid the US won't work.
> 
> Sent from my 2PS64 using Tapatalk


I picked up a watchgecko tropic strap maybe 11 months ago. It also had the "stiff-at-top" issue; with short lug-to-lug watches I'd say it's not comfortable. I do not know if it's _better_ than UncleSeiko version, but objectively I'd say, pass... The only rubber straps trly comfortable on short lug-to-lug watches are the 'accordion' style straps that have a lot of flex-points exactly at the top.


----------



## ThomasMidgley (Oct 7, 2017)

dennisbible said:


> I have an Uncle Seiko on my Vostok, 22mm. The US is very thick at the top and I'm afraid it may not work well with short lug watches. Does the watch gecko have the same issue? Is it more supple? The Uncle Seiko looks way better but I have a Borealis Sea Storm on the way and I'm afraid the US won't work.
> 
> Sent from my 2PS64 using Tapatalk


The vostok silicone strap (to my great surprise) is excellent - ordered it with my 710:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/my-n...e-thoughts-comparison-100-bigger-4628175.html (some photos on page 2 also).

Looks just like the above straps to my untrained eye, and it's soft, supple, the buckle doesn't catch on anything, doesn't pick up lint that I have noticed (objectively no different to my stock SRP777 strap, has lots of sunscreen on it in the above photos), and from memory it was like USD $9! In terms of style and functionality for diving I prefer my accordion straps, but this one dramatically exceeded expectations and having lived with it for a while now I'll wear it until it splits!


----------



## xbgen2 (Dec 26, 2006)

babola said:


> As measured by yours trully:
> 
> 19mm
> short: 75mm
> ...


GREEEEEAAAATT....another cool strap not made for people with large wrists....o|


----------



## dennisbible (Nov 5, 2017)

has anyone compared the Uncle Seiko tropics to the ones from Cheapest Nato straps?


----------



## carloscastro7 (Feb 22, 2018)

dennisbible said:


> has anyone compared the Uncle Seiko tropics to the ones from Cheapest Nato straps?


I have bought from cheapest nato straps and I can't wear them. They are super stiff. I have a similar looking ones that came on my zelos mako and they are great - still silicone based, but so much softer that they can't be compared. I think yhe Uncle seikos ones are even better.

Overall I would recommend you stay away for the cheapest nato ones, or I can send you mine if you pay the postage 

Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


----------



## dennisbible (Nov 5, 2017)

carloscastro7 said:


> I have bought from cheapest nato straps and I can't wear them. They are super stiff. I have a similar looking ones that came on my zelos mako and they are great - still silicone based, but so much softer that they can't be compared. I think yhe Uncle seikos ones are even better.
> 
> Overall I would recommend you stay away for the cheapest nato ones, or I can send you mine if you pay the postage
> 
> Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


Thank you. Someone on another group advised me the were the same as the US ones. I have a few US ones and they are pretty stiff but break in nicely. I think I'll order a Cheapest nato tropic to compare.


----------



## Linden_way (Mar 24, 2014)

Great review ended up getting a Uncle Seiko and loving it.


----------



## SeikoUnggo (Aug 5, 2018)

How would these 22 mm US Tropic straps look/fit on a 6 in. wrist? Would the end stick out long on the outside of the wrist? Planning to get one for my 6309. TIA


----------



## Bwool (Feb 24, 2012)

Great review and great photos man!


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## SeikoUnggo (Aug 5, 2018)

SeikoUnggo said:


> How would these 22 mm US Tropic straps look/fit on a 6 in. wrist? Would the end stick out long on the outside of the wrist? Planning to get one for my 6309. TIA


anyone?


----------



## steinercat (Feb 14, 2018)

By any chance, has anyone tried the 19mm US on a watch with an 18mm lug-width? Was hoping it might squeeze in to a field watch I had.

Thanks!


----------



## Fatvette (Jan 28, 2017)

Being that it's only 1mm difference I would think it could be made to work. Simply shaving a little off each side should work without hindering the appearance.



steinercat said:


> By any chance, has anyone tried the 19mm US on a watch with an 18mm lug-width? Was hoping it might squeeze in to a field watch I had.
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## Fatvette (Jan 28, 2017)

Being that it's only 1mm difference I would think it could be made to work. Simply shaving a little off each side should work without hindering the appearance.



steinercat said:


> By any chance, has anyone tried the 19mm US on a watch with an 18mm lug-width? Was hoping it might squeeze in to a field watch I had.
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## wappinghigh (Dec 27, 2016)

Are any of these latex free? thanks


----------



## Dive Captain (Oct 20, 2019)

That’s a good question I can only speak for the watchgecko version of which I have 4. I’m fairly sure they are. I also have an uncle Seiko waffle and I’m sure it is too. Email them and they get back to you very quickly.....great service...!


----------



## Kevan (May 4, 2007)

I like the Uncle Seiko version of the Tropic more than the current "official" Aquadive version. The Aquadive one is a softer rubber and looks great, but the US wears better. But I think that if Larry were to make a version 2 of his Tropic strap with the same rubber as his GL831, perfection will be achieved.


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Has anyone figured out how to soften their US? Mine is very rigid. I saw an earlier post about hot water on a cup and wondered how hot the water should be and how long to submerge the strap. Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## agentdaffy007 (Apr 12, 2012)

Boiling water and 1 minute.



JonS1967 said:


> Has anyone figured out how to soften their US? Mine is very rigid. I saw an earlier post about hot water on a cup and wondered how hot the water should be and how long to submerge the strap. Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OmegaP99 (Jan 28, 2020)

JonS1967 said:


> Has anyone figured out how to soften their US? Mine is very rigid. I saw an earlier post about hot water on a cup and wondered how hot the water should be and how long to submerge the strap. Thanks!


I just received the waffle in 22mm and did this, put the electric kettle on and once it got to boiling simply poured over the strap already situated in the cup. Be sure the cup is flat-sided, not tapering to a smaller diameter at bottom like many coffee mugs do, so you don't tweak the strap. I first buckled the strap so it's one piece (without the watch attached of course) poured the hot water in, let it sit for maybe 15-seconds and then carefully poured it out and immediately refilled with cold tap water. This helps "set" the form.

I actually came here (just joined) to see if I got the correct strap. I ordered a waffle in 22mm and it seems the strap should be branded with some form of Uncle Seiko signature or the round "US" stamp, but mine has nothing aside from the signed buckle. Did I get the earlier version instead of V. 2? I have to admit to being somewhat underwhelmed when it arrived, seems more plasticky then expected, thinner than I would prefer, and the hole spacing doesn't allow for a good fit for me, it's slightly too big or slightly too small. I think if the holes were placed at every third pyramid row instead of every 4th one it would allow for far more accurate sizing. I do like the way it looks, just curious if I got the correct later version?


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

OmegaP99 said:


> ...I actually came here (just joined) to see if I got the correct strap. I ordered a waffle in 22mm and it seems the strap should be branded with some form of Uncle Seiko signature or the round "US" stamp, but mine has nothing aside from the signed buckle. Did I get the earlier version instead of V. 2? I have to admit to being somewhat underwhelmed when it arrived, seems more plasticky then expected, thinner than I would prefer...


I have no idea which ver. I have but I'm surprised to see the Seiko name on a non-Seiko product... :-s I'd imagine it would be illegal without the formal consent of Seiko ... :think:

As far as the quality of the US straps go, they ARE thin & "plasticy" so that's no indication if yours is some new / old version. Which website did you order it from - US or UK or AU?

My "version" has a plain-jane buckle with "Uncle Seiko" stamped on the inside and yeah, the round US logo on the inner-side of the tail.

_some pics I took of all my Seiko / US straps a while back; bottom two are US ordered from the UK provider_


----------



## OmegaP99 (Jan 28, 2020)

Travelller said:


> I have no idea which ver. I have but I'm surprised to see the Seiko name on a non-Seiko product... :-s I'd imagine it would be illegal without the formal consent of Seiko ... :think:
> 
> As far as the quality of the US straps go, they ARE thin & "plasticy" so that's no indication if yours is some new / old version. Which website did you order it from - US or UK or AU?
> 
> ...


Thank you. I ordered mine directly from the Uncle Seiko website here in the US, and ordered the newest version which is said to be softer and improved in various ways. I can tell from your pics that the second one down is probably closer to what I'm after, except that it looks long, and I ordered this US strap in the short version for my smaller wrists. The OEM strap my Turtle came with is great in every way aside from length and I prefer something without the expansion waves on the ends.


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

OmegaP99 said:


> Thank you. I ordered mine directly from the Uncle Seiko website here in the US, and ordered the newest version which is said to be softer and improved in various ways. I can tell from your pics that the second one down is probably closer to what I'm after, except that it looks long...


The 2nd strap is the Seiko OEM strap that was supplied with the SLA017, SLA025, SLA033 and yeah, it is quite long _(FYI, each square on the background paper is 5mm)_. You can probably order it from one of the popular Japanese _third-party_ Seiko-product vendors but it will be probably upwards of $200.

I would not really want to mod a $200 strap but hey, it's your call ;-)

Re. UncleSeiko USA - I don't see a newer image of their strap and their existing images show my *waffle strap* _(exception - you can now choose the # of keepers)_, so...

...I've got nothing.

https://www.uncleseiko.com/store/p8/22mm_Waffle_Strap_for_Diver_Watch--__V.2.html


----------



## OmegaP99 (Jan 28, 2020)

Travelller said:


> The 2nd strap is the Seiko OEM strap that was supplied with the SLA017, SLA025, SLA033 and yeah, it is quite long _(FYI, each square on the background paper is 5mm)_. You can probably order it from one of the popular Japanese _third-party_ Seiko-product vendors but it will be probably upwards of $200.
> 
> I would not really want to mod a $200 strap but hey, it's your call ;-)
> 
> ...


Fair enough, and no, definitely not going to mod a $200 strap, or realistically even pay $200 for a $336 watch. Thank you for all the info, I may just stick with the US as it's not terrible by any means, I just hoped for a bit more in the comfort department.


----------



## glengoyne17 (May 29, 2011)

Has anyone been able to compare with the recently released Borealis Tropic? Love the Borealis isofrane so would be a great option.


----------

